# Help! Is "Wells Cameras" prices too good to be true?



## kbs (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently discovered this website (wells-cameras.com) which I believe is based out of the UK.  About 4 days ago I ordered a Nikon D7000 from a reputable company but saving a ton of coin is always more desirable.  I know this place sounds too good to be true and is almost certainly not an authorized Nikon dealer.  I see no harm in asking about it though.   Last night I sent out an email to them concerning this matter and it does not appear that a reply came in yet.  Thanks in advance to anyone who knows about this site.

Edit:  corrected website address (forgot the dash)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 6, 2011)

Buyer beware, indeed.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2011)

Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores

Punch it into there and see if a review comes up for it - if bait and switch or similar scam complaints come up walk away from the shop. 

Also are you spelling that name right, only google finds no such website in use at all, and the only reference on reseller ratings was to an old (also now dead) wellsdigital which was a scam site (also dealing in cameras).


----------



## kbs (Dec 6, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Buyer beware, indeed.




I managed to dig up more info on the site.  
Is this website a scam? - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums
Unfortunately I am not too sure how to read the web origin info that one poster dug up... I assume it makes it appear even more shady though.


----------



## kbs (Dec 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores
> 
> Punch it into there and see if a review comes up for it - if bait and switch or similar scam complaints come up walk away from the shop.
> 
> Also are you spelling that name right, only google finds no such website in use at all, and the only reference on reseller ratings was to an old (also now dead) wellsdigital which was a scam site (also dealing in cameras).



I just corrected the web address, sorry about that.  
"Wellsdigital" huh??  That sounds quite close to "wells-cameras"... too close. :thumbdown:


----------



## MacChap (Dec 7, 2011)

A not very well constructed site - may also be linked to best-technologies4you.com (click on the Let's Talk Business graphic)  Site is registered in US & hosted in Holland.  The phone number belongs in Cardiff.  Redboxcameras is listed at the address given in Tunbridge Wells & has a genuine site: OnLine supplier for Cameras - Binoculars & Accessories  RedBoxcameras.com - I'll be contacting them to warn them, if they don't know already.


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 7, 2011)

Nikon and Canon fix/set the dealer prices, it's not possible for a reputable dealer to lower their prices more than any other dealer.


----------



## lbFire (Dec 7, 2011)

I also sent Wells Cameras an email inquiring about EOS Canon 7D and a lens. I have yet to hear back from them. I was looking at them because buyherephoto appears to be a bait-&-switch house in NY offering very low process. 
*Warning!* it is always buyer beware!

I Will report back my findings if I get a reply email.:meh:


----------



## lbFire (Dec 7, 2011)

Wells-Cameras.com is the website!  I also found this page of information for wire transfers that reads as follows:   

"Bank
Barclays
Bank Address
403 Holloway Road, London, United Kingdom, N7 6HL

Account
WELLS CAMERAS LTD

SWIFT/BIC
BARC GB22

IBAN
GB37 BARC 2046 5703 3782 25

Sort Code: 20-46-57

Account number: 03378225

*Please transfer full amount of you order "

*SO!  Does this mean that once they have your $$$, you are SOL?
Credit cards, you can dispute!  Wire transfers, you are "SOL"  

Can someone contact Barclays Bank to see if this is legit?


----------



## fsquare (Dec 7, 2011)

they are selling a Nikon D700 with an 18-105mm lens as a kit lol :thumbdown:


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

lbFire said:


> Wells-Cameras.com is the website!  I also found this page of information for wire transfers that reads as follows:
> 
> "Bank
> Barclays
> ...


_*OH HELL NO!!!*_
No way in hell I'd bank transfer for the sale of anything. I wouldn't even bother to call the bank. That is a HUGE red flag right there.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2011)

What MLeek said - no legitimate shop ever offers bank transfer as a payment method. Western Union and other 3rd party bank transfers are the same warning light not to deal with them at all. 


Note Western Union isn't a bad service, but, as said above, bank transfer is done at your own risk with no protections and services like Western Union allow for parties to easily take money and close down the account and vanish.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

This is right on the RedBox camera website:

[h=2]Contact Us[/h]	  	 RedBox Cameras
	 5 Monson Road
	 Tunbridge Wells
	 Kent
	 United Kingdom
  TN1 1LS
	 Tel: 01892 544 702
sales@redboxcameras.com
	  	VAT Registration No.: 661 8069 22

  	 	[h=4]wells-cameras.com[/h] It has been brought to our attention that the web site named above  claim to trade at the same address as Redboxcameras and also are in some  way connected. This is NOT the case. Redbox Cameras has no connection  or involvment in any way with Wells-Cameras.com.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 7, 2011)

Wire transfers are used a lot with overseas B2B but for retail I would say it is a scam. The only time I have to wire money is when I am having a product made overseas for a client. But in those cases there is a contract involved and I KNOW who I am doing business with. *Never wire money to strangers or someone you haven&#8217;t met in person.* 

If you&#8217;re buying something online and the seller insists on a money  transfer as the only form of payment that&#8217;s acceptable. Ask to use a  credit card, an escrow service or another way to pay. If you pay by  credit or charge card online, you have some protection. Insisting on a money transfer is a signal that  you won&#8217;t get the item &#8211; or your money back.


----------



## fsquare (Dec 7, 2011)

Actually I have bought car parts from places in California that don't accept international credits cards and their means of payment is through bank wire. Never had a problem but in this case it's a scam.


----------



## kbs (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone!  It is too bad we can't get the equipment this cheap, I'd be living the dream lol.  
I just got my D7000 today so I am happy regardless because it is my 1st SLR and I've done plenty of research to be secure in my choice.  The D700 or D3s can wait at least a few years lol.
Is there a good thread on here of where to get used lenses?  I want to get a couple 2.8 zooms to finish up my kit.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 8, 2011)

congrats on that sweet cam!


----------



## kbs (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks 2WheelPhoto, you actually have the gear I would want to buy if that site was legit. lol  Guess I have to walk before I can run anyhow.


----------



## Si_Gardner (Dec 13, 2011)

Just spoken to the guys at RedBox Cameras here in Tunbridge Well's.  They have nothing to do with the site and no idea why their address is there.  

DO NOT USE THIS SITE

Redbox's Twitter status confirms this. Twitter


----------



## mariuss61 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I  tried to buy a 70-180 nikon micro zoom lenses, and unfortunately I make wire transfer to Barclays Bank of London as described below:

WIRE TO : wells camera ltd
swift/bic barc gb22
iban GB37 BARC 2046 5703 3782 25 
ACCOUNT NUMBER: 03378225

My wire was of Dec 7 11: to this date I did'nt receaved any mail and communications about delivery of my package.

The e-mail on web site Wells Cameras <sales@wells-cameras.com> dosn't work! Mailed returned!
I tried to phone to customer service and is working an answer machine of Wells camera that ask to leave a message......

The addres of well-camera ltd is :

5 Monson Road
Tunbridge Wells
Kent
United Kingdom
TN1 1LS
Tel: 01892 544 702, 

BUT this is the real address of RED BOX Camera on Canada that hasn'nt ANY connections with WELLS-CAMERA!! 

Take a look of Red Box site: they posted a warning about Wells-Camera!


 :thumbdown:  SO WELLS-CAMERA IS  A FAKE! don't  USE THIS SITE AND DON'T SEND MONEY, THEY WILL NOT DELIVERY ANYTHING!!!!

I STILL TRYING TO CONTACT BARCLAYS BANK OF LONDON TO ASK RETURNING MONEY BUT IS VERY HARD

Mario


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 15, 2011)

mariuss61 said:


> Hi, I  tried to buy a 70-180 nikon micro zoom lenses, and unfortunately I make wire transfer to Barclays Bank of London as described below:
> 
> WIRE TO : wells camera ltd
> swift/bic barc gb22
> ...


Unfortunately Barclays Bank have no responsibility to you, their shady client does.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 15, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> mariuss61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I  tried to buy a 70-180 nikon micro zoom lenses, and unfortunately I make wire transfer to Barclays Bank of London as described below:
> ...



Mario, it may be fruitless, but contact your local police fraud department. If you did the transfer from your credit card you may have some protection.


----------



## Blether12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just looked at a nice cheap - too cheap - lens. Liked what I saw. Didn't like what I couldn't find, so I personally would keep clear. If anything sounds too good to be true it probably is.
Wells Cameras


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Standard "too good to be true" rule applies.


----------



## jbarnes.US (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw my Canon T3 on a website for $400 bucks. On amazon, it was $420, so I figured I could save some cash. I was wrong. First, while the site said free shipping, the company emailed and said I had to pay for it. No biggie, it was the same as Amazon would have cost now. Then, when they said they would ship an extended battery for free, the company charged for it. Adding to that was that shipping as a lot more than expected. Ending amount: $460. I guess it was too good to be true, kicking myself for not going with amazon. But, hey, I have my camera and I am happy.


----------



## tisloris (Jan 15, 2012)

kbs said:


> I recently discovered this website (wells-cameras.com) which I believe is based out of the UK.  About 4 days ago I ordered a Nikon D7000 from a reputable company but saving a ton of coin is always more desirable.  I know this place sounds too good to be true and is almost certainly not an authorized Nikon dealer.  I see no harm in asking about it though.   Last night I sent out an email to them concerning this matter and it does not appear that a reply came in yet.  Thanks in advance to anyone who knows about this site.
> 
> Edit:  corrected website address (forgot the dash)



Wells Cameras
Layland Electronic Store

I believe the scammers are running both websites. Their account creation page is nearly the same and both ask for transfers to the same bank. ok so the accounts are not the same so they are not total idiots. Plus why is a camera shop selling computers, hard drives, and televisions?

SCAM


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Buy your stuff at B/H or Adorama.  Period.  There's little point in trying anywhere else.  You're not going to find some "awesome buy" somewhere else that isn't a scam.


----------

